# Old Bill



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

The owner of the property where i ride had to put his beloved "Bill" down on Wednesday. He had a great life and the very best care. I have only known Bill for a year but my heart goes out to them, Bill was 33 and had been at the farm all of his life. I walk past his stall to get Sonny-it is empty and lonely-cant even imagine how painfull it is for that family.
I gave him a cut up apple Tuesday and he nibbled it out of my hand like the true gentleman that he was.


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

I am really sorry but he lived a long life 33 that a long time and again i am really sorry for the loss


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

thank you-my neice put it into perspective-like you did-he lived a fab life of care, duty and performing that duty with dignity-he should be able to go out in dignity which these fine people allowed him by not letting him suffer. DOESNT mean i wont miss him each time i walk past-am sure Jim is just broken hearted. I no longer pass by the oldsters without a loving word a touch and a treat.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i am sorry for yall's loss! i know how heartbreaking it truley is.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

im so sorry


----------

